# Skinny Water Fishing (video)



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Over the last few weeks Bushwacker & myself have been exploring some of our pristine skinny waterways testing our prototype lures with some fantastic results .We caught Bass on the surface the whole day,most of the Bass were small but awesome fun we saw few of Platypus in the pools we fished it was a great experience.
Cheers Brad


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice work Brad and Steve. Must get back out there soon. A couple of spots looked familiar.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

WayneD said:


> Nice work Brad and Steve. Must get back out there soon. A couple of spots looked familiar.


Pretty sure you have been there Wayne !


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Nice vid guys.... Got to love the skinny stuff


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

GReat video and soundtrack. Really enjoy your vids when you post them


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Guys ,I will keep them coming !
Cheers brad


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

fishbrain said:


> Over the last few weeks Bushwacker & myself have been exploring some of our pristine skinny waterways testing our prototype lures with some fantastic results .We caught Bass on the surface the whole day,most of the Bass were small but awesome fun we saw few of Platypus in the pools we fished it was a great experience.
> Cheers Brad


----------



## Dewalt (Nov 25, 2012)

Great vid, thanks for sharing :0


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I imbedded it Fishbrain. I hope you don't mind. I want to put it in AKFF Select.
I always really enjoy your videos. Keep them coming.


----------



## wetaline2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Good stuff there guys.


----------



## Mootly53 (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice video , how much are the surface lures and where can u get them


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I make them handmade timber paddlers $15 just PM me if you want any made .
Cheers Brad


----------

